# Beware the Dog House!



## LadyFlynt (Dec 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;_F2md4uGmMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F2md4uGmMU[/video]


----------



## Augusta (Dec 8, 2008)

That is funny.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovely.





Been there, done that... the t-shirt itches.


----------



## Seb (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes Ma'am! 

Thank you for the kind warning.


----------

